# Egg donor information directory



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi ladies, I've snuck across from the egg/sperm donor threads to tell you about a little side project I've started. Im currently at the start of an egg donation cycle. Obviously, living in the UK, this is an altruistic cycle donating to a good friend to help her complete her family.

As all good 21st Century women do, we have found a lot of our information, throughout the process, by looking on the internet. For more personal views and insights you cant go far wrong with blogs. There are various blog directories on infertility, ivf and miscarriage, but so far I have found none on egg donation, and so, I have come to put this to rights!

I intend the blog to be a constant work in progress, improving and uploading links to blogs and news stories relevant to egg donation. Its a little bit bare at present as Ive just started but Im getting there, and youll find there are already a few interesting news stories and new blogs I have already found.

Sadly, I am not omnipresent so if you come across something that could perhaps live here happily amongst the information we already have, dont be shy, send it to me! As Id like this to be a community site in a way, the more people on board, reading and sening in links, the better the directory will become. So please, anyone whos happy to add the directory to your blogroll for others to see, please do so, or even better mention it in a post and send others along. I'm particularly short on blogs from people going through ivf as an egg sharer so if you have one, let me know, I'd love to add you to the listings.

Lets hope this is successful so when others find themselves facing this huge journey they wont be alone. Heres the link - http://eggdonation.wordpress.com/

Keri -x-

/links


----------

